# Still waiting for Stimulus cheque



## Cousin Jack

Hi. 
I am still waiting for my 2021 stimulus cheque to arrive by mail here in the UK. Wife received her's about a month ago .
First 2020 stimulus checks we both received in the mail the same day.

Anyone else had similar issues?

Thanks


----------



## 255

Cousin Jack -- If you haven't received it yet -- you probably won't. It will be included in your income tax refund when you take the "Recovery Rebate Credit" (the stimulus payment was only an advance against the credit anyway.) The IRS tax season opened today -- so feel free to file your return and claim your credit. Cheers, 255


----------



## 255

Cousin Jack -- Both previous checks were for 2020. There is no 2021 stimulus check, yet. Look for March, or later, until any new stimulus bill is passed and signed by the President. Cheers, 255


----------



## Cousin Jack

255 said:


> Cousin Jack -- If you haven't received it yet -- you probably won't. It will be included in your income tax refund when you take the "Recovery Rebate Credit" (the stimulus payment was only an advance against the credit anyway.) The IRS tax season opened today -- so feel free to file your return and claim your credit. Cheers, 255


Ok, only I just efiled my taxes this morning with intuit!


----------



## Cousin Jack

255 said:


> Cousin Jack -- Both previous checks were for 2020. There is no 2021 stimulus check, yet. Look for March, or later, until any new stimulus bill is passed and signed by the President. Cheers, 255


Ok, I mean the second stimulus that many received in 2021.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Cousin Jack said:


> Ok, I mean the second stimulus that many received in 2021.


I got my $600 payment literally on the first day that the IRS sent them out (because they have my bank account info in the US). Friend of mine in Germany got a check for $600 within a couple weeks of that initial date. Yet others who got the first payment (the $1200 one) have yet to get anything. No idea what's going on with all of that - but I did see an article today (I think in the WaPo) indicating that the timing of the "new" relief checks was playing havoc with the IRS, given that they're supposed to be the ones distributing those payments just at the same time that they are dealing with tax returns.


----------



## 255

Cousin Jack -- Great, assuming you filed your taxes correctly and included your missing stimulus payment on line 30 (after completing the Recovery Rebate Credit Worksheet, in the 1040 Instructions) -- you should get your money soon. Both the first and second Recovery Rebate Credit Advances (whether you received them in 2020 or 2021,) are attributable to 2020. Cheers, 255


----------



## Cousin Jack

Thanks everyone. Guess I will just sit back and wait.


----------



## Costa55

Never received any of my cheques. But I read in a few documents that being married to an NRA made me non eligible. Was going to use the "where's my payment" tool from the IRS but after they had that huge popup about information here will not be confidential or something bogus I backed out. So I don't know if a manual cheque is coming in the mail or not and don't know if I should bother with applying for the tax credit in my 2020 filing since my tax returns for the last 5 years have been $0.


----------



## 255

Costa55 -- There was a restriction for "joint" filers, that did not have SSNs reported, that was interpreted as restrictive for spouses of NRAs, but I think this was cleaned up in subsequent legislation. As far as I know, there is no disqualifying a person because he/she is married to an NRA spouse. If you have not already received the two 2020 stimulus advances ($1,200 & $600) you won't (they are still working on the 2021 stimulus payments, $1,400.)

You should definitely file your 2020 return, paying attention to line 30 (IRS form 1040,) after completing the worksheet on page 58, of the instructions. If you list a U.S. bank account on your return, your two 2020 stimulus payments (which are actually advances to the "Recovery Tax Credit) should be direct deposited into your bank account (as an income tax refund,) after processing (there is still a backlog in processing 2019 returns due to COVID.) Cheers, 255


----------



## Costa55

255 said:


> Costa55 -- There was a restriction for "joint" filers, that did not have SSNs reported, that was interpreted as restrictive for spouses of NRAs, but I think this was cleaned up in subsequent legislation. As far as I know, there is no disqualifying a person because he/she is married to an NRA spouse. If you have not already received the two 2020 stimulus advances ($1,200 & $600) you won't (they are still working on the 2021 stimulus payments, $1,400.)
> 
> You should definitely file your 2020 return, paying attention to line 30 (IRS form 1040,) after completing the worksheet on page 58, of the instructions. If you list a U.S. bank account on your return, your two 2020 stimulus payments (which are actually advances to the "Recovery Tax Credit) should be direct deposited into your bank account (as an income tax refund,) after processing (there is still a backlog in processing 2019 returns due to COVID.) Cheers, 255


Thanks very much for the reply, maybe I should just try the get my payment tool for the 2021 payment. I've been paper filing for the last 5 or 6 years because of the FEIE, foreign address and wanting to use the EZ forms. In the past I figured I'd keep the fedex tracking reciepts to show my forms were received by the IRS in Texas (and cover my arse that way), but who knows if they've ever even opened the paper forms. Kinda figured I'll never receive stimulus payments if I do the Recovery Tax Credit and paper file since they'd have to open the 2020 paper forms, then see my new US bank acct which wasn't on my 2019 filing. :/ 

Any input on the "online IRS account" for expats? They seem to say check for payments 1 and 2 there. Does the online account in general work for expats? Maybe my mastercard could be used to pass their verification step but I don't have any student loan, or US mortgage etc for any other verification.


----------



## 255

Costa55 -- I routinely paper file also, using the free IRS fillable PDF forms. I usually pay a minimal amount, so the IRS did not have my bank account info. I adjusted my 2019 filing, so I was eligible for a refund, to give them a U.S. bank account, for the Stimulus payments. Unfortunately, it took them about nine months to process my return and I received the first stimulus payment, direct deposited, shortly after I received my $20.00 refund. My understanding is there is still a back-log for processing 2019 returns. You just need to be patient about the refund for your 2020 return.

There are quite a few threads, on this forum, that discuss e-filing. I personally have never filed with any of the retail electronic options -- my conclusion, from reading other's posts, on this forum, is that the online solutions don't play well with expats, or filing requirements that are "out of the ordinary."

With that said, my belief is that most "professional" filing solutions can handle expats and unusual filings, without a glitch. Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard

One of the reasons for the filing deadline shift this year is they are still processing paper returns from the 2019 filing season. Given the backlogs I would do whatever I could to e-file. 

If you aren't eligible due to AGI for the freefile program, it may well be worth it shelling out coin to be able to freefile through one of the commercial programs.

You may be able to use Free Fillable Forms and efile that way, but you might have to file an amended return afterwards in order to submit attachments (for example Form 1116 carryover worksheets) or parts of the return the FFF doesn't support -- caveat emptor... read the page about limitations for overseas filers carefully as well as the limitations on any form you happen to use

I don't normally shill commercial product but the only one that I found that would cost me less to E-File than postage, AND would allow me to register without a US phone number was OLT (it looks like a US phone number is mandatory but it is not)... haven't gotten as far as submitting (this weekend's task) but if they are smart enough to not make a US phone number mandatory, then they are probably smart enough not to require a US CC for payment. Its cheap, but rudimentary, but if you are used to paper filing then you shouldn't have too many problems because you will know what to expect to land where on the forms it generates.


----------



## Costa55

Thanks Moulard and 255. Yea in the past I heard too many issues and headaches with the e-file and turbo tax etc not cooperating well with FEIE, bona-fide residence etc so I got pretty used to paper filing. Figured I was all zeroes anyway so my filing obligation was met but who knows how late or if it was processed. I agree it may be worth it to try the e-file again. 

Does anyone bother with the IRS Online Account? View Your Tax Account | Internal Revenue Service I never signed up but figured if I e-file it may be worth it? In the past I figured stay as low key as needed but I did complete the streamline 6 or so years ago and have filed since so nothing to hide. :/

Should I also do the "get my payment" just to see if I am eligible for the 3rd stimulus cheque? I never used the tool last year to check on other stimulus...probably should have just so I knew one way or another.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would take a good, hard look at the IRS information on what is needed to open one of those Tax Accounts online. Secure Access: How to Register for Certain Online Self-Help Tools | Internal Revenue Service
The US Government is notorious for insisting you should use their online facilities but at the same time making them totally inaccessible for overseas residents. The Social Security accounts online, for instance, require that you have a US mailing address where you can be reached. 

You might try the Online Free File Fillable forms thing - and just skip anything asking for you to attach additional files. I think that's how I finally got the thing to work a couple of years ago when I managed to file that way.


----------



## Costa55

Bevdeforges said:


> I would take a good, hard look at the IRS information on what is needed to open one of those Tax Accounts online. Secure Access: How to Register for Certain Online Self-Help Tools | Internal Revenue Service
> The US Government is notorious for insisting you should use their online facilities but at the same time making them totally inaccessible for overseas residents. The Social Security accounts online, for instance, require that you have a US mailing address where you can be reached.
> 
> You might try the Online Free File Fillable forms thing - and just skip anything asking for you to attach additional files. I think that's how I finally got the thing to work a couple of years ago when I managed to file that way.


Thanks Bev, yea I did see the requirements about linking an online registration to a cc, student loan etc, I didn't want to include all that in my replies above and convolute further but it does look like a hindrance. All of it is a hindrance of course, look who we're dealing with 

Will take another look at efile and figure out if I can do it or if its all a lost cause and not even bother with the refund request on paper file since it will probably never be processed or processed via paper so late that they start digging.


----------



## Moulard

Unless you have close connections to the US... credit cards, phone numbers etc, it is pretty difficult for someone overseas to access IRS online services. I believe that in response to the Taxpayer Advocate Report last year, the IRS has indicated that they are working on ways to make it easier for overseas taxpayers to access online services, but I wouldn't hold your breath.

Unless I had a specific need to access formal transcripts (for example I was wanting to file a immigration petition for a spouse (gone are the days where you can just photocopy your returns) -- I would not bother.


----------



## Costa55

Thanks, I think I was considering the online account because the get my payment tool is expired for the 1st and 2nd payments, and the IRS site says to find out:

*Find the amount of your first and second Economic Impact Payments:*

*View Your Online Account* – Securely access your individual tax information with an IRS online account including your first and second Economic Impact Payment amount.
*IRS letters* – IRS mailed Notice 1444 for the first Economic Impact Payment, and we are mailing Notice 1444-B for the second Economic Impact Payment to the address we have on file. 
Since I don't have an Online Account and have never received any IRS mail I have a feeling my paper filings are just sitting in a box opened somewhere in Austin Texas


----------



## Moulard

When you submit your 2020 tax return you will be able to claim that you have not received the EIP payments 1 & 2 as part of the worksheet that accompanies line 30.

Same for your 2021 tax return and EIP payment 3 if it isn't recieved.


----------



## Costa55

Recap


Bevdeforges said:


> I would take a good, hard look at the IRS information on what is needed to open one of those Tax Accounts online. Secure Access: How to Register for Certain Online Self-Help Tools | Internal Revenue Service
> The US Government is notorious for insisting you should use their online facilities but at the same time making them totally inaccessible for overseas residents. The Social Security accounts online, for instance, require that you have a US mailing address where you can be reached.
> 
> You might try the Online Free File Fillable forms thing - and just skip anything asking for you to attach additional files. I think that's how I finally got the thing to work a couple of years ago when I managed to file that way.


So I finally worked up the nerve to check the "get my payment" tool. Got a sensible answer on the first try after reading another post on here saying how to enter the address when outside the US. The get my payment says it was mailed to me April 8th, nothing in the mail yet for this payment or the other 2. I guess if I would've used the getmypayment last year, if the first two checks were returned they put a note in the getmypayment saying "more info required" and I could've provided a direct transfer account #. 

They also noted you can check the status of EIP 1, 2, 3 within your "online account" 

Saw a recent article that I thought was interesting and spurred on curiosity Link "Of the latest round, more than 585,000 payments worth over $1.2 billion were sent to "eligible individuals for whom the IRS previously did not have information to issue an Economic Impact Payment but who recently filed a tax return," the IRS and Department of Treasury said in a statement.
The checks also include more than 570,000 Americans receiving "plus-up payments," which are catch-up disbursements owed to Americans who previously did not receive earlier stimulus payouts due to the income level on their 2019 tax return. When they filed a 2020 tax return showing their income dropped below the eligibility threshold, the government disbursed their money."

Bev, for the online free fillable, you're saying you did the efile for what you could then send the paper forms in the mail? Anyone else recently use an efile that works for people outside of the US, and using the FEIE?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Costa55 said:


> Bev, for the online free fillable, you're saying you did the efile for what you could then send the paper forms in the mail? Anyone else recently use an efile that works for people outside of the US, and using the FEIE?


OK, if I understand you correctly, then no - I e-filed with the IRS Free File Fillable thing for 2019. But now that I am retired, I no longer take the FEIE so had no problem with any need to file additional forms. At the time, however, the Free File Fillable forms were really kudgy and I remember having to re-enter information at least half a dozen times before I could get the system to accept my return (and every time it rejected it, the system deleted some of the lines I had filled in). A very frustrating experience.


----------



## 255

Costa55 -- If you e-file, there is no need to also submit a paper return. I suspect "double" filing might not yield the best result. In any event e-filing is supposed to get a faster result (refund.) Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard

Costa55 said:


> Bev, for the online free fillable, you're saying you did the efile for what you could then send the paper forms in the mail? Anyone else recently use an efile that works for people outside of the US, and using the FEIE?


Two things here. First, you can, but you don't want to file two returns. IRS has a bunch of arcane rules on what they do when they receive two returns. And it depends on when each is recieved in terms of the filing deadline. But what you can do, is to e-file an incomplete return and then paper file a 1040-X to submit anything you could not efile.

Second. the current hurdle for expats for efiling is that a number of the providers have introduced two factor authentication (a good thing) but only support US phone numbers (a bad thing) or require a US credit card for payment (a stupid thing). Free Fillable Forms now falls into the "bad thing" category.

I don't normally shill product, but have a look at OLT. Their account creation form makes it look like a US phone number is mandatory but it is not - later in the process you will be able to set up a different means of 2FA. And if your income is such that you can't file for free, they seem to be the cheapest option and as a bonus they support payments by paypal for those without US credit cards. 

Their interface is however, how can I put it, ... less refined and polished, than other larger providers, but if you have been paper filing in the past, that probably won't be an issue.

What I cannot tell you is whether they will cope with the NRA spouse... but if they have thought through things enough to even consider folks living without the US (as it is quaintly referred to the the IRC) then you probably have a better chance with them then anyone else. And, if you want to check with them first, their support desk seems to respond to queries in a reasonable time frame.


----------

